# INDECISIVE BREWER



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Hi All,

Over the last while, I've been looking into getting an excellent grinder to begin with (Eureka mignon budget wise) followed by a entry level espresso machine (Silvia or something similar) However, the more I've read about producing nice espresso, I don't have the budget, time and desire to really go down that route. I just want to have a freshly grounded cup tasteful cup.

Therefore, I've recently started leaning towards getting a coffee brewer Moccamaster KBG or Wilfa classic plus. I want to get some nice consistency going, so should I go for a really high end Filter grinder such as Wilfa Uniform (EUR300+) or get a Eureka Mignon which leans more towards producing espresso?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Guente said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Over the last while, I've been looking into getting an excellent grinder to begin with (Eureka mignon budget wise) followed by a entry level espresso machine (Silvia or something similar) However, the more I've read about producing nice espresso, I don't have the budget, time and desire to really go down that route. I just want to have a freshly grounded cup tasteful cup.
> 
> Therefore, I've recently started leaning towards getting a coffee brewer Moccamaster KBG or Wilfa classic plus. I want to get some nice consistency going, so should I go for a really high end Filter grinder such as Wilfa Uniform (EUR300+) or get a Eureka Mignon which leans more towards producing espresso?


 If you are not set on espresso have you considered just picking up some inexpensive brewers to use rather than a machine? There are a world to explore like the Aeropress, V60, Chemex, Clever Dripper to name a few. Very cheap entry point and are capable of exceptional coffee.

Eureka do a brew specific version of the Mignon called the Brew Pro, that may be worth you looking at.


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Thanks @BlackCatCoffee - I'm looking for something that's more of a fixture on the counter which produces a few cups of coffee.

The Eureka brew pro is out of my budget grinder wise to be honest.


----------

